# Child dead After Imitating Gaara



## Kannade (Mar 10, 2008)

> *Wash. boy in critical after getting buried in sandbox*
> 
> *12:21 PM PDT on Monday, March 10, 2008
> 
> ...


That's really sad. Only a few weeks ago, a little boy came to school with a gun and said he'd blow up the school because he watched a violent movie (and the media pointed their fingers at violent movies), but now they're going to point their fingers at violent anime like Naruto and a lot of other series. :amazed

I was always told TV was bad for you, but I never thought it'd end up like this for some kids. 

(But I did chuckle when they spelled "Naruto" as "Narutu.")


----------



## adil (Mar 10, 2008)

What ?! .. my god,  common sense, really isn't common anymore, it seems his friends need to be taken into a hospital as well, for the mentally retarded. what a fucking joke


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Mar 10, 2008)

those kids are freakin' retarded. what...the fuck? just what the fuck?


----------



## Vom Osten (Mar 10, 2008)

In before "media did it".


----------



## Lycanthropy (Mar 10, 2008)

I do feel bad for the kid, I hope he'll be ok.
But really, it does amaze me how easily influenced some kids are.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2008)

why don't these retarded kids ever pull their bones out or give curse seals or throw ice needles ?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 10, 2008)

Natural selection works. In your face creationists.


----------



## muishot (Mar 10, 2008)

I blame their parents for not doing their part to explain to their children that what they've seen on TV are just TV, they are not real and especially cartoons.  So do try that in real life.  

I can definitely say that because I have a 12 years old niece and an 8 years old nephew, and every time I saw them watch TV, I keep remind them to not immitate what they see on TV because it is just not real.  "And if you do, you will die."  Well, they listen.  I believe I am doing a good job as an uncle who look after his niece and nephew like they are my children.  I blame the parents.


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 10, 2008)

wow thats a shame


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 10, 2008)

Yamato said:


> Natural selection works. In your face creationists.



We actually believe in that. 

And I can just see it now, the media followed by the churches slandering it, then having to hear my stepmom talk about it...ugh.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

Things like this really piss me off.

Is it our fault that there are some people in this world who are stupid enough to do such acts and believe what they see?

Is it our fault this because of these handfull of people do stupid things?

Why should we pay by stopping such things by not being able to watch or by products?

/This isn't just about this story.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Mar 10, 2008)

Narutu? sand masters? No, it can be the same Naruto we know, they have sand Ninjas. 




			
				Sand-boy's Brother; said:
			
		

> .........Real Smart, real smart kid.........



If hes so smart why did he ask to be buried head first in A Sand-Box?


----------



## Goongasnootch (Mar 10, 2008)

He's freakin' 10 years old!  You'd think he'd know that he couldn't breathe sand!


----------



## Kira (Mar 10, 2008)

Yamato said:


> Natural selection works. In your face creationists.


/thread

Also in b4 an hero


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.







Ha.


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Mar 10, 2008)

TV cartoon "Narutu"


----------



## PerveeSage (Mar 10, 2008)

epic fail.


----------



## Ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Kids these days


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 10, 2008)

He's ten years old, shouldn't he know better?  Hell, I knew that I couldn't go around and suffocate people and hope that I would live (even though that happened in a Starship Troopers Animated Series episode).  God, people have gotten stupid over the years.


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 10, 2008)

wow... I remember kids doing stupid stuff when i was 10.... but not THAT stupid. And as for me, I wouldn't cross the street on my own until I was 12 (paranoid, i know, i still am).

If kids are going to react to Naruto this way, it should be on TV later in the day... I do think it's the parents' fault, most things are these days. Poor kid


----------



## Cair (Mar 10, 2008)

He did it wrong.


----------



## Ari (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow.         . .


----------



## Altron (Mar 10, 2008)

guess "Sabaku Sousou" backfired


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2008)

the real question is, who the fuck was the retard that wrote this article? 

shit, you aint working for the new york times anytime soon


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow that's sad but i got my chuckle for the night


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 10, 2008)

No way! Well kids do have awfully active imaginations, and no kids don't always bother to think things through. I feel bad for the family and the kids.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2008)

Did his friend shout: "DESERT COFFIN!"


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 10, 2008)

Too bad the kid died, that's gonna be a horrible burden on the other kids.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 10, 2008)

Kannade said:


> "They watched a cartoon where they were like sand masters or something and they can manipulate sand or something like that. They came up with the idea that if he were to do this then he would be able to be one of them," he said.



Yeah, and the "sand master" used his "sand manipulation" to...KILL PEOPLE!


The closest I ever got was when I punched a hole in the ceiling playing lightsaber.


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 10, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> why don't these retarded kids ever pull their bones out or give curse seals or throw ice needles ?



Actually, I see that all the time.


			
				Ura Renge said:
			
		

> He did it wrong.


  Ouch.  Insult to injury.



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> Did his friend shout: "DESERT COFFIN!"


 The jutsu was a success it seems....


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2008)

"Cartoons" need a age limit.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, Darwin at work.

But to be fair there are also those idiots with lots of kids...


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 10, 2008)

And this is why I watch what my daughter watches. Although I'm pretty safe with Backyardaginas (sp). Hell she watches Naruto and Bleach with me. 

In this case I would have to say it's the adults faults for not explaining that things that you see on tv isn't real and if you try it you can seriously get hurt and/or die.


----------



## gaara<3 (Mar 10, 2008)

that's terribly sad.

but i hate it when they try to blame the stupid things kids do on tv. it's a cop-out.


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 10, 2008)

He didn't deserve to die, but what he tried was incredibly stupid.


----------



## SonicTron (Mar 10, 2008)

*10 year old boy thinks he's Gaara, suffocates in sand.*



The show "Narutu" portrays characters using sand as weapons.  Yes, Narutu.  Kid gets buried to his shoulders, head first, and dies.


----------



## ex0duS (Mar 10, 2008)

i shall forward this to kishi


----------



## Dr.Frank-N-Furter (Mar 10, 2008)

This is genuine an not satire? Wow.


----------



## -18 (Mar 10, 2008)

LoL, it's because he's only 10 years old, he don't know what he's doing, and most of all, you should post this at the NF cafe


----------



## Paths Of Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats sad.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

lol "narutu"

SAND BURIA-GAHHHHHHHCOUGH COUGH*


This proves that naruto isint a kid show...


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> LoL, it's because he's only 10 years old, he don't know what he's doing, and most of all, you should post this at the NF cafe



This is more of a Chatter Box thread actually, if not Plaza.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?


----------



## matix1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

omg . how sad


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 10, 2008)

Twix said:


> LoL, it's because he's only 10 years old, he don't know what he's doing, and most of all, you should post this at the NF cafe





ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?





How can you be so cold?



This sucks This shows that parents should be careful about What the fuck the kids are watching...and explain to them that this is just Fiction...not real


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



Nope... 

it's sad though.


----------



## Fleecy (Mar 10, 2008)

Umm... I don't know what to say...


----------



## slimmmist (Mar 10, 2008)

rofl
he should have copied the 2nd hokage, could have drowned in the tub


----------



## matix1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

K413P said:


> lol "narutu"
> 
> SAND BURIA-GAHHHHHHHCOUGH COUGH*
> 
> ...



omg, u know, even though its really bad what ur doin by laughing it off, i find i a bit difficult too not to laugh at what u sad, but still,  how WRONG OF U


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



probably, people dont usually take pleasure in someone dying...esp not a 10 year old kid


----------



## SHINANIGANS (Mar 10, 2008)

This is like that Spongebob incident, where the kid drowned or something because he was searching for something. It's ridiculous but I would not think it out of the extent of a child.

At least he didn't think he was Itachi and randomly plucked kids eyes out.


----------



## matix1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey atleast he didn't try to be Hidan, *slits throath*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2008)

That is what you call a true fan


----------



## outlaw star (Mar 10, 2008)

thats what happens when they try to turn an anime into a kids show.  kids his age shouldnt be watching naruto.

darn shame about what happened though.


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 10, 2008)

I can't see the connection between being able to manipulate sand and having yourself buried head first into a sand box. Just what was he trying to achieve?

If he was a bit older, I'd want to apply this for a Darwin Award, but as it is, it is a bit saddening.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2008)

That is what you call a true fan .


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?


 I hate to say it, but a lot of people probably did, while simutaneously hating themselves.



slimmmist said:


> rofl
> he should have copied the 2nd hokage, could have drowned in the tub


That's just messed up.


SHINANIGANS said:


> At least he didn't think he was Itachi and randomly plucked kids eyes out.


Or pretending to be Kimimaro and yanking hos own bones out?

But, as Yamato said, natural selection proves itself once again.  

Darn shame though, that sucks.


----------



## kimber abarai (Mar 10, 2008)

wow.......tarted.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

SAND BURIA-GAHHHHHHCOUGH COUGH!

This proves that naruto isint a kid show to be shown on toonami.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 10, 2008)

:rofl

What an idiot! I just can't help but laugh at those kids stupidity. 

The kid just got a dose of Gaara's "Dessert Funeral" XD


----------



## slimmmist (Mar 10, 2008)

water imprisonment no jutsu!!!!.....gargle gargle gargle..X.X


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



nope...


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe when he was thrashing around his friends thought he was making hand signs?

What really did in the poor kid was having _friends _that stupid.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Mar 10, 2008)

....poor kid.  that's really sad.


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 10, 2008)

It's the Jackass thing all over again.  When will people learn?


----------



## slimmmist (Mar 10, 2008)

i cant stop, rofl


----------



## Nunally (Mar 10, 2008)

poor kid >: i hope his parents are coping well.


although i can't remember being that naive at 10, so it's kinda strange.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 10, 2008)

GikuHonishimo said:


> That is what you call a true fan



 Don't know how ppl can still laugh at this unless they're good side is already dead on the inside...


----------



## secludedly (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL! Holy shit. I literally cried in laughter. A 10 year-old should be raised to be a little less retarded. Well, I mean, he was just having fun and didn't think "Oh, I'm going to die". He was just playing, and because his stupid friends didn't remember that people DIE WHEN THEY CAN'T BREATH, let him simply suffocate. The kid just didn't think it through very well, and he also must of been REALLY weak to not be able to move sand in a damn sand box. It's possible even when it's condensed by water and you're about 5 feet down! Mythbusters proved that one. Thanks Adam & Jamie!

To be serious though, even when i found it hysterical, it still is very sad. He was only ten, and it's a HUGE disappointment to know a little boy suffocated to near-death before losing his life, no matter how retarded the situation. As a ten-year-old, i really didn't expect him to think it through, but in the end, he was just a young Narutard like all of us here, and i will definitely honor that kid for indulging so much in one of his favorite shows in which we all enjoy. RIP Kiddo.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 10, 2008)

Marriage rates decline.

Fun toy banned because of 3 stupid dead kids


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 10, 2008)

Desert Coffin backfired?.

Anyway, tragic stuff.


----------



## Ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn kids and their drugs and rap music


----------



## Hermit of The Six Paths (Mar 10, 2008)

well said


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats a kid that young doing watching Naruto anyway.


----------



## slimmmist (Mar 10, 2008)

teehee haha hoho <stabs chest> rebirth no jutsu.....ZOMG!!! X.X


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 10, 2008)

*DUB* **


----------



## Chlorine (Mar 10, 2008)

I LOL'D. I'm such an ass...  Dubs FTW.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't worry your not the only one who laughed. I was reading the story thinking to myself what a dumbass.

Damn video games, rap music, tv nowadays.....ban them all


----------



## Casyle (Mar 10, 2008)

muishot said:


> I blame their parents for not doing their part to explain to their children that what they've seen on TV are just TV, they are not real and especially cartoons.  So do try that in real life.  .



Please!  You expect parents to actually, you know, be parents?  Stop being silly  

I agree with you, of course.  Can't say I feel sorry for the "victim" either since he was in on it.  


Both of my parents IMMEDIATELY taught me, over and over again, that much of what goes on on TV is fiction and not to be emulated on other people.   I was taught, repeatedly, the difference between right and wrong, fantasy and reality.

I was a HUGE WWF fan and I loved wrestling.  Did I ever perform piledrivers or backdrops on other kid?  Hell no!  I knew I could seriously hurt 'em that way.  Did I perform those moves?  Yeah, on a big stuffed bunny I had.  

Parents need to freaking teach their kids the difference between fantasy and reality.  Geezus.


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

This is really sad.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 10, 2008)

Moved to The Cafe.


----------



## HKN (Mar 10, 2008)

Poor kid....


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

Kishimoto you devil


----------



## Kameil (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## martinipenguin (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, sandmasters? 

I almost crapped my pants when they started playing a Linkin Park AMV of the Gaara vs. Kimimaro battle.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 10, 2008)

Darwin prevails again.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL WOW

I was trying not to laugh...but "sandmasters"...


----------



## taboo (Mar 10, 2008)

natural selection

dont you love it


----------



## ? (Mar 10, 2008)

What I'm wondering is how a kid and his friends managed to take all that time burying himself and suffocating (which is a slow way to die) without a parent noticing.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 10, 2008)

That may not be the best source for it. It is pretty fucked up. They held him upside down in a foot of sand until he jerked around. Last I heard he was in the hospital. 

This is not am imitation of gaara, but rather of a victim of Lee's attack from the forest of death.


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> I can't see the connection between being able to manipulate sand and having yourself buried head first into a sand box. Just what was he trying to achieve?
> 
> If he was a bit older, I'd want to apply this for a Darwin Award, but as it is, it is a bit saddening.



Maybe, he got sabakyu(ed) by another guy. 
And Sabakyu is by burrying them in the sandbox.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2008)

That really sucks. I would've thought that at that age, he would've been able to realize that it's not real. Truly a shame.


----------



## barrendesert (Mar 10, 2008)

God... This is why I hate kids. Sure, they're just learning to be autonomous with their envir-   Oh wait... This kid 10 fucking years old? That's about 4th grade, isn't it? Parents nowadays just let their kids grow stupider and stupider.


----------



## ByakuganKing (Mar 10, 2008)

iam blank rite noww


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 10, 2008)

And thus ends Naruto's almost uncut presentation on Toonami
Bring on the 4kids edits


----------



## OmegaChidori (Mar 10, 2008)

I know what's going to happen next: The parents are going to lead a holy war against Naruto and the whole fucking nation of Japan instead of maning up and taking responsibility for their lack of supervision on the kid.

Other than that, yeah, I laughed.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 10, 2008)

wow tragic, but its obvious kid's dont got enough chakra


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2008)

I seem to have had a miscommunication from this article, I was originally under the jurisdiction that it was the kid's fault, but after reading this:



> Quantrille said Cody was buried roughly from his head to his chest. At some point, he began thrashing around, but the children apparently thought he was playing.



I have to take back my words. Now what kind of idiots think you're playing when you're BURIED from head to toe in SAND which will FILL UP your lungs and CUT OFF your air way, virtually SUFFOCATING you to death? Seriously, how do children get so ignorant these days? At 9 years of age I was able to understand the difference between a situation that benefited me and a situation that would kill me. At 9 years of age I was able to understand what reality was and what was fake.

COME ON people, 10 years of age is the standarized age for a person to figure out what's real and what isn't. How do you people not tell Children these things? Where's your brilliant teachers to tell kids this stuff when their parents might forget? Seriously, this generation is NOT getting any smarter so far.


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 10, 2008)

Shit is fucked up



Kaki said:


> This is not am imitation of gaara, but rather of a victim of Lee's attack from the forest of death.



Indeed


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

Darwin award!


----------



## Phenom (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



no but i laughed at this more....


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 10, 2008)

The funniest thing is that the kid is constantly being called bright in the article and then this...lol.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2008)

How idiotic.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 10, 2008)

Phenom said:


> no but i laughed at this more....



    THREAD OVER!!!


----------



## barrendesert (Mar 10, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> The funniest thing is that the kid is constantly being called bright in the article and then this...lol.



Seriously, any kid who isn't mentally retarded is considered bright these days.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



Nope


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2008)

Phenom said:


> no but i laughed at this more....



Okay, I was just joking around, now that's just disgustingly wrong.


----------



## Kannade (Mar 10, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> No way! Well kids do have awfully active imaginations, and no kids don't always bother to think things through. I feel bad for the family and the kids.


 I totally agree with you on that one. I know that I used to pretend I was a power ranger and created all these games with my imagination, but I guess this is one of the many cases where play time gets cut short. D:


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2008)

ameterasu_41 said:


> I'm I the only person who laughed after reading that?



Um yeah, congratlations! you have no emotion.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 10, 2008)

Some people just can't distinguish between reality and imaginary.  On rare occurrences these kinds of things happen but that doesn't change that this is one person out of millions that decided to do something like this. It happens, it's not good when someone dies but this stuff happens for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Mar 10, 2008)

wow no kid is that dumb at 10 its sad but kinda lame on his part too


----------



## oldandpervy (Mar 10, 2008)

K413P said:


> lol "narutu"
> 
> SAND BURIA-GAHHHHHHHCOUGH COUGH*
> 
> ...




It proves nothing.  This is no different than a boy seeing the superman movie and thinking he can jump off a building and fly, or perhaps wonder woman on the justice league cartoon and think that people can fire bullets at her and simply deflect them with her wrists.

It proves that active imaginations and unsupervised children can be a dangerous thing.

God forbid Naruto is blamed for this sort of garbage.  The show airs LATE at night here 9pm and up until recently 10:30 pm.  Well past a 10 year olds bed time.  

Here's to hoping that all fun isn't sucked out of life by lawsuits and irresponsibility.  I can't imagine what the world would be like with SAFE entertainment.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 10, 2008)

OmegaChidori said:


> I know what's going to happen next: The parents are going to lead a holy war against Naruto and the whole fucking nation of Japan instead of maning up and taking responsibility for their lack of supervision on the kid.
> 
> Other than that, yeah, I laughed.



+1 You know for damn sure thats going to happen. People always need someone else to blame


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow... that is really sad. 



> It proves nothing. This is no different than a boy seeing the superman movie and thinking he can jump off a building and fly, or perhaps wonder woman on the justice league cartoon and think that people can fire bullets at her and simply deflect them with her wrists.
> 
> It proves that active imaginations and unsupervised children can be a dangerous thing.
> 
> ...



I agree... I hope the show itself isn't compromised because of this tragic incident.


----------



## Sasuko (Mar 10, 2008)

The weird part of it is that, the kid should know that he can't breathe sand [don't they learn the vital organs at this age? or did they forget to study the brain?] and is considered a bright kid. Bright is such a broad word to use. I bet the latter bit was a cover up for his stupidity and admitting into peer pressure. Pretty fucking retarded kids... which link back to their parents for the lack of discretion.

I feel sorry for the kid though...


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 10, 2008)

Sad, yes, but shit happens. People live and learn. Or not. 

Either way... R.I.P.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

by the way, someone can be intelligent and not have a good grip on their reality, lol.. it is a kid, imaginations run wild and such.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 10, 2008)

...sch've...should've spent less time in front of the tube, i guess...i pity the stupidity of his actions, but hopes the soul finds peace...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

so wait, am I the only one that blames the parents? where the fuck were they exactly? Why weren't they WATCHING THE FUCKING KID?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 10, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> so wait, am I the only one that blames the parents? where the fuck were they exactly? Why weren't they WATCHING THE FUCKING KID?



true, it's the parents fault for not supervising what the kids watching or tell him it ain't real...but it's the kids own fault for TRYING to be gaara...so, the parents AND the kid are both at fault here...


----------



## Sasuko (Mar 10, 2008)

V-chan, the parents' lack of discretion was the root of stupidity. As I said before.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't mean to sound argumentative, but please take my opinion as you will. An argument is the last thing I'm looking for. 

Why does there need to be someone to blame in all this? It was an accident. One that could have been prevented, but was not, either due to lack of judgement, lack of common sense, or simply inattention on all parties to specific little details that could have made a difference. 

As for the parents, in their defense, wouldn't their own backyard seem safe enough? I mean, could anyone really have predicted that the kids would all decide to bury their son in the sand enough that it could suffocate him?  With hindsight in mind, perhaps they should have watched the kids more closely but shit happens. There are so many 'could haves' and 'should haves' but it really doesn't change anything at this point.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2008)

In all seriousness, stuff like this happens all the time, whether it be in Japan or somewhere else, some little kids do not understand the boundries between reality and fantasy. Would I love to go Super Saiyan, yes I would, but is it possible, no. The people who air these cartoons need to put a little message, that says do not imitate this, or something like that, so these really young viewers,who don't really understand to comprehend, that the lifting or levitation of sand is impossible.-_- Dear God, this is like the Death Note crisis in Japan all over again.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 10, 2008)

What were they thinking?!


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2008)

Naruto is going to get alot of wrong attention now...


----------



## saruichi (Mar 10, 2008)

I feel bad for the kid and his family... but the stupidity of actions and lack of supervision is the most disturbing (and to some LOLworthy) thing...

But come on... I was 10 once and I knew better. I had a wild imagination, and yes, I did play ninja, but there was no way I could bury myself in a sandbox! (I was too big to play in my sandbox anyhow, I knew better.)

>.<;;; Epic fail. No wonder anime fails in the U.S.

And yes, I am a mom, and you better believe my kid is going to be taught what's good and bad/right and wrong and be supervised!


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

Sadly, this is why youngsters need to be watched when they play outside. Tragic event, I feel sorry for his friends and his family. No doubt that this event will haunt those kids and his family for the rest of their lives.


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 10, 2008)

Astaroth said:


> The jutsu was a success it seems....





> Quantrille said Cody was buried roughly from his head to his chest. At some point, he began thrashing around, but the children apparently thought he was playing.



The kid wasn't trying attempting Desert Coffin, but his friends most likely just did a primary lotus on him, similar to Lee vs Dosu in the forest of death


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2008)

10 year *old boy* thinks he's Gaara, suffocates in sand.

Thread is now abut old boy.


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2008)

Prada.


----------



## Moses (Mar 11, 2008)

I came here looking for a punchline, but...

Is this shit f**king serious?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 11, 2008)

The fact that he's 10 makes me wonder what the hell these kids are learning in school. 

&& wtf is Narutu!?


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 11, 2008)

Just trying to deliver the right information, instead of "Narutu the Sandmasters" as the news puts it 

too bad for the kid though


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope the doctors can find Tsunade in time.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 11, 2008)

Stuff like this always seems to happen at some point. It's really sad though. 

I don't know why they couldn't see how doing that won't work though. I mean, honestly I have common sense and would know that doing such a thing would never give me powers like Gaara or something and that being buried in sand could kill me. I'm not sure how they didn't figure that out.


----------



## JJ (Mar 11, 2008)

My nephew turns 10 in April and he doesn't repeat stuff he sees in cartoons and animes. He can distinguish fantasy and reality. It's just that these kids have no common sense. 

Since these kids watch the dub, the jutsu term for most of Gaara's jutsu's in the dub starts with the word 'sand' not 'desert'.  I don't recall 'desert' being used as a jutsu in the dub.

The writer should be fired for inaccuracies in article.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Mar 11, 2008)

OWNED. Darwin awards, anybody?


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol, Narutu. 

But, really, this is a big shame.

Big facepalm from me. :|


----------



## lekki (Mar 11, 2008)

*Naruto's Gaara claims another life in the real world!*

EVERETT, Wash. - An Everett-area family is in mourning after a 10-year-old boy died after being buried alive by his playmates. 
            In a statement, the family of Codey Porter says he died peacefully at        3:35 p.m. with his family by his side.     
            The bizarre incident, which happened on Saturday, may have been sparked        by a television cartoon.     
      Family members describe Codey, a fifth grader at Silver Firs Elementary School in Everett, as smart and imaginative. Unfortunately, it may have been his imagination that led to his critical situation. 
      "Really articulate. He's got a really good imagination too. He's just not a regular 10-year-old," said Joshua Quantrille, 30, who is Codey's half-brother. 
      Everett Public Schools
 Codey Porter died Monday, March 10, 2008, two days after being buried alive in a sandbox.

            Quantrille said Codey was playing with his own three sons and several other children Saturday in the backyard of a family friend's home. 
      "They watch a cartoon where there were like sandmasters or something. They can manipulate sand or something like that," said Quantrille. "He came up with an idea if he were to do this, then he would be able to be one of them. They're all under 10, so a pretty crazy imagination, you know. They were like hey, OK." 
*         Related Content       *

                            Comment on story         
                    Video: Boy airlifted to            Harborview Medical Center         
                     10-year-old in critical condition after being buried in sandbox         


      The cartoon "Naruto" shows the characters using sand as a tool and weapon and could have been what Codey and the others were trying to mimic when he was buried, headfirst, in a sandbox in the backyard of the house. 
      Quantrille said Codey was buried roughly from his head to his chest. At some point, he began thrashing around, but the children apparently thought he was playing. 
      Eventually they figured out something was wrong. They pulled Codey out and called the adults inside the home, who administered CPR until an aid car arrived. 
      On Monday, Codey's classmates at Silver Firs Elementary in Everett tried to understand what has happened to the fifth grader. The principal describes Codey as a very bright student with a lot of friends. The principal is also sending home a letter with students so that their parents will know what happened. 
            Parents say they are bracing for some difficult conversations.     
      "I have a third grader at home, so he's going to come home with some information. So certainly, the need to edit, filter, and hear what he thinks about what he heard is important," said one parent. 
      Snohomish County detectives said they interviewed all the children playing in the sandbox at the time and view this as a tragic accident.


----------



## Altron (Mar 11, 2008)

Comment on story


----------



## Masaki (Mar 11, 2008)

For once I'm glad One Piece isn't as popular here.  Otherwise Crocodile would be to blame. 

Then again, he usually dries out his enemies.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 11, 2008)

It's the same guy.



> Family members describe Codey, a fifth grader at Silver Firs Elementary School in Everett, as smart and imaginative.



Nobody could've guessed.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2008)

The pressure of the sand will do that. Kids today


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2008)

EDIT: lol merged


----------



## Denizen (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you who can use Nicovideo, here's a news report:
Blind Itachi Lmao

This is a tragedy, but for god's sake, they called it "Narutu Sand Ninjas" and used a Linkin Park AMV as an example.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 11, 2008)

NARUTU SAND NINJAS

Blind Itachi Lmao
entire transcript

A tragedy indeed, but how am I supposed to take a news report that uses a Linkin Park AMV seriously?


----------



## Naya (Mar 11, 2008)

Kannade said:


> (But I did chuckle when they spelled "Naruto" as "Narutu.")



The only impressive part of the story of idiocy


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't see kids that stupid where I live.


----------



## Auraya (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh dear 

but  narutu


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 11, 2008)

Where is PnJ when you most need it?
Damn you Kishi


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 11, 2008)

So a day or two passed since then. Is he dead a meme now?


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

do people have common sens now days and he spelt naruto wrong


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 11, 2008)

> According to KOMO-TV, the ABC affiliate in Seattle, Washington, 10-year-old Codey Porter died at 3:35 p.m PST today. The boy was hospitalized on Saturday after suffering respiratory failure when he was buried, headfirst, in a sandbox. He had reportedly asked his playmates to bury him in order to recreate the attacks used by the fictional ninja from the Naruto anime's fictional Village Hidden in the Sand.
> 
> Porter had been resuscitated with CPR and taken to an Everett hospital and later transferred to the Children's Hospital in Seattle where he died.
> 
> A memorial fund has been set up for Porter on the Gold Creek Community Church's Web site.



WE HAVE A WINRAR


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 11, 2008)

SAND COFFIN WORKS ! ! !


----------



## Shodai (Mar 11, 2008)

NARUTU SAND NINJAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wtf head first.......what a retard


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Already been posted



yup and he's dead


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 11, 2008)

Potential Darwin Award here


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 11, 2008)

That's crazy. Epic title too.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 11, 2008)

NARUTO SAND NINJASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 11, 2008)

Merged        ~


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 11, 2008)

Now I know that none of us is personally responsible for this, but it would be a nice gesture to donate to the memorial fund.


----------



## Believe It! (Mar 11, 2008)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> why don't these retarded kids ever pull their bones out or give curse seals or throw ice needles ?



Who ever threw ice needles in Naruto?

Anyway, I blame the parents for letting them watch Naruto, period. Then since they did let them also for not watching Naruto with them and teaching them that it is all fictional stuff.

And how deep was the sand box? I mean... how they hell did they bury the kid up to his chest head first?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 11, 2008)

this remind me of kids jumping out of windows because of super man


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2008)

Yamato wins the internet.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Hahahahahahah.

Retarded kids.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2008)

Lmfao Gara never went into the sand in the first place what morons where do kids get these ideas these days? lol


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't forget his Myspace memorial page!

Cody's Myspace


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2008)

Jez come on.At the age of 10 they should know cartoons aren't real. Damn if they ever saw a cartoon jumping off a bridge would they do it? It's sad, but they had to practice some common sense. Also weren't there any parents or teachers around? "Oh hey my kid's head is being buried in the sand, they're just having fun."


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hahahahahahah.
> 
> Retarded kids.



The kid lacked too much chakra.


----------



## Denji (Mar 11, 2008)

Quick! Somebody find Chiyo!


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 11, 2008)

Am I the only person that thinks this is a load of crap?! The boy was ten years old, not four; he was far from alone and even some half siblings were with him - and not one of all those kids was smart enough to know that no air - no breathing?

To be honest it seems to me that this was some kind of bullying game that went too far. And I never saw Gaara playing ostrich in the sand.


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 11, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> And thus ends Naruto's almost uncut presentation on Toonami
> Bring on the 4kids edits


 




Phenom said:


> no but i laughed at this more....


That's fucked up.




Yamato said:


> So a day or two passed since then. Is he dead a meme now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That's fucked up.



Denji said:


> Quick! Somebody find Chiyo!


Lol

....


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 11, 2008)

Yamato said:


> So a day or two passed since then. Is he dead a meme now?



I bet dramatica made that pic


----------



## mister_manji (Mar 11, 2008)

adil said:


> What ?! .. my god,  common sense, really isn't common anymore, it seems his friends need to be taken into a hospital as well, for the mentally retarded. what a fucking joke



You will come to find that common sense is anything but common these days.


----------



## fxu (Mar 11, 2008)

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A FUCKING IDIOT

All I can do is laugh ..... this shit is fucking hilarious .... bunch of fucking idiots ... YOU'RE 10 YEARS-OLD ... YOU SHOULD KNOW IT'S TV .... Many kids are working and supporting families at the age of 10; and what do these idiots do ? Imitate some fucking cartoon about ninjas and superpowers.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 11, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> The kid lacked too much chakra.



epic quote

/thread.


----------



## Pein (Mar 11, 2008)

That's messed up he was just a kid and god damn there are a lot of fucking douche bags on nf


----------



## Denizen (Mar 11, 2008)

How ironic that the media complains about piracy, and yet a TV station basically just downloaded a video from Youtube and stuck it on their broadcast.

And how typical that it had to be a Linkin fucking Park AMV as well. And the choice of words is rich.

Yes, Cody, you have become very numb.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2008)

I watched ROD the other day and tried to decapitate my dog with this little knife I made out of a dollar bill.

It didn't work.


----------



## RachiruAkari (Mar 11, 2008)

*Boy Dies After Imitating Naruto In A Sandbox*

Ok.... WHAT the HECK?!


> According to KOMO-TV, the ABC affiliate in Seattle, Washington, 10-year-old Codey Porter died at 3:35 p.m PST today. The boy was hospitalized on Saturday after suffering respiratory failure when he was buried, headfirst, in a sandbox. He had reportedly asked his playmates to bury him in order to recreate the attacks used by the fictional ninja from the Naruto anime's fictional Village Hidden in the Sand.
> 
> Porter had been resuscitated with CPR and taken to an Everett hospital and later transferred to the Children's Hospital in Seattle where he died.
> 
> A memorial fund has been set up for Porter on the Gold Creek Community Church's Web site.



The story can be found here:


O.O...... *dives to avoid the inevitable angry mothers who are gonna blame the show for this*


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 11, 2008)

Wait, this kid had enough sand in his sandbox to actually bury him? Was he a midget or something?


----------



## lord_itachi (Mar 11, 2008)

naruto was never buried head first in sand...
jeez, if you're going to die doing it, at least do it right.

EDIT: oh yeah...
alone.


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 11, 2008)

Please make sure to check there isn't already an existing new article on something before you make a thread. Thanks.


Merging ~


----------



## RachiruAkari (Mar 11, 2008)

lord_itachi said:


> naruto was never buried head first in sand...
> jeez, if you're going to die doing it, at least do it right.
> 
> EDIT: oh yeah...
> alone.


Oh... I apologize. I didn't notice. I'm sorry. Well... Ok, I guess this is pretty much an update in that news story then, since that was the story from before we knew he died from it.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 11, 2008)

now a couple of douche bag parents are gonna blame viz, cartoon network, and naruto for their sons retartdness




lord_itachi said:


> naruto was never buried head first in sand...
> jeez, if you're going to die doing it, at least do it right.
> 
> EDIT: oh yeah...
> alone.



that's true...lol


----------



## lord_itachi (Mar 11, 2008)

Jaga said:


> now a couple of douche bag parents are gonna blame viz, cartoon network, and naruto for their sons retartdness



cartoon netowork should be blamed anyway.
i mean, come on. believe it? seriously?


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2008)

How can they blame Naruto, surely the parents should have been supervising them


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 11, 2008)

You can't help but feel mixed emtions about soething like this.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that's so stupid & they can't
really blame Naruto, cuz' Naruto basicly is
a Anime for kids. (?)


----------



## little nin (Mar 11, 2008)

true masters they are


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn, even the 7 and 8 year olds around my area know that sticking your head in a sand box would suffocate you 
Is a shame though, hope the kids ok.


----------



## lord_itachi (Mar 11, 2008)

alone.
that is so mean...


----------



## Hentai (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh god 

Stupid kids


----------



## Codey Porter (Mar 11, 2008)

Le Pyro said:


> Damn, even the 7 and 8 year olds around my area know that sticking your head in a sand box would suffocate you



That's not funny


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Mar 11, 2008)

Not laughing, but I'm still trying to figure out how a 10 year old was stupid enough to ask his friends to bury him so he could mimic a cartoon.

Also, isn't there a note about violence shown at the beginning of the (recent) dubbed episodes? I could have sworn I saw one just a few weeks ago.

And lol, the kid looks so smug in his portrait.

Ah well. Hope the family's okay.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats what they get for watching "Narutu"


----------



## Codey Porter (Mar 11, 2008)

Serene.Shinobi said:


> Not laughing, but I'm still trying to figure out how a 10 year old was stupid enough to ask his friends to bury him so he could mimic a cartoon.



You all act smart, but I bet someone told you not to do so before.


----------



## fghj (Mar 11, 2008)

Rangnarok said:


> In before "media did it".


They did


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 11, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> Am I the only person that thinks this is a load of crap?! The boy was ten years old, not four; he was far from alone and even some half siblings were with him - and not one of all those kids was smart enough to know that no air - no breathing?
> 
> To be honest it seems to me that this was some kind of bullying game that went too far. And I never saw Gaara playing ostrich in the sand.



Yeah I am more inclined to believe this. Also they were in someone's back yard when this happened...how could a parent not see this...


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel like a bad person. I lol'd hard.

And I don't recall Gaara burying himself with his own sand.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

^LMAO, no I don't recall it either..


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Yeah I am more inclined to believe this. Also they were in someone's back yard when this happened...how could a parent not see this...



That'a what I said!!! I mean jez, before anyone blames a TV show they should blame bad parenting. How the fuck do you let kids play alone? I also think that it was bullying and the Naruto stuff is just a lie one of those kids came up with.


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats one of the funniest stories ever.LOL


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 11, 2008)

*Kid died copying Naruto (Gaara)*

Tried to copy Naruto.  Tried immersing himself in sand, like Gaara did to those rain nins (?) in the Chunnin exams arc. Head first it seems.


----------



## 64palms (Mar 11, 2008)

lol "Narutu", they did it again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow - how could a 5th grader be so stupid?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Mar 11, 2008)

What a stupid piece of shyte, no offense but come on...
10 year old and then do something like that?


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 11, 2008)

This has been posted twice.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't talk about him like that, he is dead afterall.


----------



## Ornina (Mar 11, 2008)

That's sad.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2008)

lol Narutards


----------



## Jazz (Mar 11, 2008)

Fucking dumbass.

Only in America... 

but rofl @ the 2nd video.  " 'the show called Naruto Sand Ninjas' "


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 11, 2008)

The-Wolfen said:


> This has been posted twice.


 
I didn't see it in the Konoha plaza.


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 11, 2008)

oh... wow.....


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 11, 2008)

Why does anime always take the fall for stupid shit?

EDIT: Narutu Sand Ninjas?

AHAHA


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 11, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> I didn't see it in the Konoha plaza.



That's because it's in the Cafe.
here


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 11, 2008)

that is fucking hilarious


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2008)

God, so many threads that are the same. ALREADY POSTED mAN


----------



## Quagles (Mar 11, 2008)

Nerutu send ninjas ! Now naruto is gonna stop airing in the US because of this because it has 'bad influence' or something probably. or they just change gaara's sand to bubbles or something, that would probably be harder to kill yourself with.


----------



## O (Mar 11, 2008)

He tried to become a SANDMASTAAAH!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 11, 2008)

fucking hiliarious


----------



## oldandpervy (Mar 11, 2008)

Heaven forbid the news media finds this site and this thread in their research....

The reaction to the death of a child is pretty scary.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2008)

oldandpervy said:


> Heaven forbid the news media finds this site and this thread in their research....
> 
> The reaction to the death of a child is pretty scary.



Yeah they'll think that all Naruto fans are demented... But I guess some people haven't realized that the kid died.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, Just Wow! When I was 5 I had more sense then this kid, its impossible for someone to control sand. Pathetic, but I hope the kid is alright, best of wishes for him and his family.


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 11, 2008)

Dj. said:


> Wow, Just Wow! When I was 5 I had more sense then this kid, its impossible for someone to control sand. Pathetic, *but I hope the kid is alright*, best of wishes for him and his family.



I'm fairly sure the kid died.


----------



## Telling Lies (Mar 11, 2008)

and that my friend is population control


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 11, 2008)

I still can't believe this shit.


What prompts someone to bury themselves head fucking first?!


----------



## The-Wolfen (Mar 11, 2008)

^watching Narutu


----------



## Ooter (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel really sad for the person, stupid thing to do.


----------



## Kiyohime (Mar 11, 2008)

^Not Narut*o*,of course.


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 11, 2008)

That poor kid.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Pure. Comedic. Gold.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 11, 2008)

Psh that silly child. ～


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 11, 2008)

This is posted so many times...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread, but does anyone think that this is going to cause a more severe censorship with the dubbed Naruto? Especially here in the states?


----------



## Tunafish (Mar 11, 2008)

First Death Note now Naruto. 
When will the imitations end?!

Even Gaara himself was smart enough to not breathe sand.


----------



## Uchiha Riku (Mar 11, 2008)

Sheesh you think they'd know that manipulating sand like garra is impossible but kids with their imaginative minds. I had a feeling it'd come back to haunt em one day. Didnt know when though. Although I DO feel bad for the kid


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats terriable.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

AzureFlameGod said:


> Although I DO feel bad for the kid



Why? He's dead.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2008)

convincing children breathing=/=life 

YOU REALLY DID IT THIS TIME, NARUTU


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey. The Juggernaut does not have to breathe, woman!


----------



## XII_Itachi (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel sad for the boy but... c'mon, it's a cartoon.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2008)

Awwww man


No sexy no jutsu?


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

Desert Funeral


----------



## Stalin (Mar 11, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but does anyone think that this is going to cause a more severe censorship with the dubbed Naruto? Especially here in the states?



Only if the parents press charges.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

If anyone should be sued it'd be the parents for being so retarded as to let this happen. =/


----------



## Snow (Mar 11, 2008)

He looks like he has down syndrome.

You shouldn't let the mentally handicapped watch a cartoon where they throw knives at people.


----------



## Astaroth (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not like Gaara told people to go bury their heads in sand.  Whenever he did in the show, BAD THINGS HAPPENED.  So you'd think even a simple brain could make the connection that buried in sand==>bad things.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

Naruto?!....No,no,no,no...It has to be another anime,another influence...Naruto has no negativity what-so-ever!!*gasp*....!!!! 

*whimper*


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2008)

They can't fucking watch the kid every second at 10, and it's not their job to teach him you can only breath AAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

Also, when merging the thread you could make it say "Child dies imitating Gaara getting slamed by Lee" This is NF forums after all.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> Naruto?!....No,no,no,no...It has to be another anime,another influence...Naruto has no negativity what-so-ever!!*gasp*....!!!!
> 
> *whimper*



Naruto is shit, kid.


----------



## SPN (Mar 11, 2008)

Narutu sand ninjas is in your sand boxes, killing your children.


----------



## Fin (Mar 11, 2008)

He was real scurvy individual. [/insidejoke]


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 11, 2008)

lol Kimimaro>>>>Gaara


----------



## Fin (Mar 11, 2008)

Shity Disease>>>>Kimimaro


----------



## oldandpervy (Mar 11, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but does anyone think that this is going to cause a more severe censorship with the dubbed Naruto? Especially here in the states?


We're in filler hell right now, who cares.  

Seriously though, i hope not.  The censorship has been more than tolerable on Naruto in comparison to other anime we see stateside.  

But yea, the child died folks, show some humanity.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Mar 11, 2008)

Natural selection at work.

Fuck yeah, Darwin.


----------



## Dango (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw this on CNN where I live, but they said nothing about this being linked to Naruto.


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2008)

4 chan is having a field day with this. I swear it's been posted like a lot.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 12, 2008)

Learn to spell naruto correctly fucktards.

Second I laugh at this id for being a complete dumbshit.

And finally guess what that means!?  NARUTOS BAD FOR OUR CHILDREN IT TEACHES THEM TO BURY THEMSELVES IN TEH SAND TILL THEY DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

So why head first? I can understand burying BUT WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE HEAD FIRST?


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 12, 2008)

I can see it now.

MAYBE I SHOULD TRY BARFIN MYSELF UP!!!!

OR MAYBE I SHOULD CHOP OFF MAH OWN HEAD AND HAVE SOME MORON SEW IT BACK ONZ!!!!!111111


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 12, 2008)

Stupid Kid........


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2008)

Talk about taking it too far. The kids these days.


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

> Codey, a fifth-grader, reportedly was playing among a group of children near his age late Saturday morning when the group came up with an idea inspired by the popular anime-style character "Naruto." According to the official U.S. Naruto Web site, the character is a 13-year-old aspiring ninja who likes to play pranks more than he likes to train.
> 
> The mimicry involved Codey's playmates burying him head-first in a one-foot-deep sandbox,





Why isn't anyone giving his playmates any flack?  Seems to me the playmates are to blame as well.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Mar 12, 2008)

Dumbass... forgot to concentrate his chakra.


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Why isn't anyone giving his playmates any slack?  Seems to me the playmates are to blame as well.


Because he _*allowed*_ them to bury him head first.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 12, 2008)

That' s sad.


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 12, 2008)

Ken~Sama said:


> Dumbass... forgot to concentrate his chakra.






... 

the reporter caled it naroodoh


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

HAhahHAHAhahAHahha NARUTO = BAN in amerika!! thts gd 2 hr

byeeeeeeee Naruto TV!!

Thanks to that kid we got lucky


----------



## vervex (Mar 12, 2008)

Drama over an overly dumb kid. In the video they are putting a lot of emphasis on the Naruto part, like it if was the cause of his stupidity. 

It's like if I jump in a swimming pool and try to imitate the Little Mermaid by not going back to the surface...

I truly cannot bring myself to feel anything else than total incomprehension facing such an event...


----------



## The Precentor (Mar 12, 2008)

On the plus side this might get the horrible, horrible dub pulled from cartoon network, so we won't have to deal with legions of 12-15 year old Narutards at every single anime convention anymore.


----------



## Destined Hokage (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried to fly by jumping off my bed with wal-mart bags in my hands. WHEN I WAS FIVE YEARS OLD! They should've signed that kid up for special needs. He had the IQ of a five year old! And if they ban naruto in America, than why don't they ban television period? Kids will still be influenced by all the other shows on television.


----------



## Lord Raiden (Mar 12, 2008)

Truly sad that they lost there ten year old son, especially in a sandbox 'drowning'.

But really don't blame the anime for things like this...


----------



## Abhlanc (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope he gets a Darwin Award.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Mar 12, 2008)

Abhlanc said:


> I hope he gets a Darwin Award.



/sarcasm/I'm sure his parents would be so flattered/endsarcasm/

I mean c'mon people! A kid died here! Sure, what he did wasn't very bright! But show a little courtesy!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

it seems most Japs Anime/Manga Fans' IQ/INT was higher than Amerikan weeaboos... how sad


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

Red said:


> Because he _*allowed*_ them to bury him head first.




It doesn't matter if he allowed them to or not, as a group they decided to do the imitating. He allowed it sure, but they didn't have to go through with it. They thought he was playing around when he was flailing if I'm reading this correctly and only too late did they seem to realize what was going on.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 12, 2008)

Good riddance. The kid was doomed if he was that stupid, he woulda gotten himself killed some other way if not by this way.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 12, 2008)

The kid was fucking 10? Shouldn't he be able to distinguish between reality and fantasy? Or was it his "friends" that fucked him over?

When I was a child, I mimicked WCW and WWF, as well as the Power Rangers
Luckily, all the shit we did we did never resulted in injury, though we knew it was all fake (though we thought wrestling was real at the time)

If Viz is somehow responsible for this shit in a Court of Law (preponderance of evidence is enough in Civil suits) say good-bye to Naruto: all video games, anime (which have uncensored releases), manga (which does not have uncensored releases) and products,  all of the aforementioned will be censored to prevent future lawsuits.


Welcome to America, where a lack of common sense turns into a lawsuit from parent because they did not properly watch over their kid (unless the kid was buried against his will by the other kids, than the other children's' parents are responsible)

I do feel bad for the death though


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## Munak (Mar 12, 2008)

That's just wrong.

Parents need to watch what their children watch, especially those with an IQ of a beanbag.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 12, 2008)

They banned him on NF


----------



## Freija (Mar 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Don't talk about him like that, he is dead afterall.



So is Steve Irwin but i don't see you caring


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 12, 2008)

A truly moronic thing for those kids to do. RIP kid.


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 12, 2008)

I feel bad for the kid- one of my cousins actually threw himself off the roof of a house once, but only because he was dressed up as superman and he figured he could fly in that costume.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Why isn't anyone giving his playmates any flack?  Seems to me the playmates are to blame as well.





JediJaina said:


> It doesn't matter if he allowed them to or not, as a group they decided to do the imitating. He allowed it sure, but they didn't have to go through with it. They thought he was playing around when he was flailing if I'm reading this correctly and only too late did they seem to realize what was going on.



Yeah they certainly should be blamed as well. They should know that if they were burying him head first he wouldn't be able to breath. 

Also I have a problem with the way that ABC describes Naruto. They say the web site says that Naruto is a 13 year old that likes playing pranks. I don't see where it says that. Also they were imitating Gaara not Naruto. The media can be so  sensationalist sometimes...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 12, 2008)

the kid was a 5th grader wtf he should know what is fiction and reality by that age


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 12, 2008)

`L0ÎnKz said:


> Shity Disease>>>>Kimimaro



ur wrong.
PnJ>>>>Kimimaro
PnJ>>>>everyone
including this kid.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 12, 2008)

don't try and do that at home


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 12, 2008)

NF > Evil. 
100% Prooved.


----------



## fxu (Mar 12, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Assisted suicide is a crime in the States.



Beat me to the punch 


Whether they know it or not, they assisted in his suicide ... this is more of a case of suicide/homicide ... so the rest of the kids should be put to blame as well.


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> It doesn't matter if he allowed them to or not, as a group they decided to do the imitating. He allowed it sure, but they didn't have to go through with it. They thought he was playing around when he was flailing if I'm reading this correctly and only too late did they seem to realize what was going on.


Fact of the matter is when it comes down to your own body, you get the final say and from the perspective of common sense it would have been a very foolish thing to do. 

Also the Kids are ten years old, I don't think an assisted suicide charge would stick.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Abhlanc said:


> I hope he gets a Darwin Award.





Squire of Fate said:


> Natural selection at work.
> 
> Fuck yeah, Darwin.



One ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) less in the world, just as planned 



Ken~Sama said:


> Dumbass... forgot to concentrate his chakra.


----------



## Slayz (Mar 12, 2008)

At least people got to watch an awesome Gaara Amv


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't see the awesomeness in "Sand Ninjas".

News team sucks for not researching on Naruto.


----------



## Dan (Mar 12, 2008)

It's like the news reporters are trying to blame Naruto.

It's tragic, but he's silly to even try that.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Mar 12, 2008)

That's a sad story.  It is surprising though that a child by that age didn't know that he wouldn't be able to do the same things as a Naruto character.....



> Also I have a problem with the way that ABC describes Naruto. They say the web site says that Naruto is a 13 year old that likes playing pranks. I don't see where it says that. Also they were imitating Gaara not Naruto. The media can be so sensationalist sometimes...



I thought that was a subtle way of them trying to blame the series.  I don't know if it was quoted for this story, but that part about Naruto playing pranks was quoted for another story that tried to blame Naruto for something, a story about a student who was potentially thinking of harming his classmates.

And I thought the write-up was suggesting that because Naruto has a playful side, or even naughty if you want to say that, that it's a bad influence.

However, I thought that was ridiculous because Naruto would never harm his classmates, so if the person was imitating Naruto, they were doing a bad job of it.


----------



## chibi_akuma (Mar 12, 2008)

It's sad, but it seems like the kid wasn't the most brightest one either for even thinking about doing something so stupid.
Oh well.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 12, 2008)

The kid looks like an idiot, guess he actually was one. 
Bye kid.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Mar 12, 2008)

I feel bad that he died. I mean you don't deserve to die just because you're a dumb kid.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

bitches don't know about my sand manipulation


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 12, 2008)

TV is messing kids up.


----------



## Carly (Mar 12, 2008)

No pussy for him.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Mar 12, 2008)

Lol,narutu.

Natural selection at its finest.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 12, 2008)

The parents should sue Kishi.


----------



## tipom (Mar 12, 2008)

am I a soulless shell of a human being for laughing at this?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 12, 2008)

Venom said:


> It's like the news reporters are trying to blame Naruto.
> 
> It's tragic, but he's silly to even try that.



Well, thats a nice way to put it.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 12, 2008)

He got the jutsu all wrong. I can do better. 


Seriously though, this is sad and hilarious at the same time. Common sense is always so uncommon nowadays.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not feeling anything over this, all the kid's death brought was lulz


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what stupid kids...I blame as well the parents for not clearly explaining that stuff on tv(especially anime/cartoons) is not real and can never happen. I do feel a little sad, but...not really.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Mar 12, 2008)

If I was the parents, I'd want a little more investigation into it.  Because how do they know the playmates didn't force him under the sand and then just make up the story about him wanting to go under to pretend to be Gaara?

It just seems odd enough for one thing that a child of ten would think he could be like a character with magical/special abilities in the first place.  I mean I could see a five-year-old, but ten is a little old for that.

But, I'm sure there can be kids that age and that naive, however, it's hard to believe the other children ALSO believed he could do it.

I don't know, it just seems a little fishy to me, but there probably is nothing more to it.  Just a very bad judgement call.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 12, 2008)

R.I.P Kid

They should blame his parents and teachers for this because he couldn't have been that smart of a person to actually beleive he could breathe sand.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 12, 2008)

....oish ve...what is going through today's minds of youths...?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 12, 2008)

nakagos bunny said:


> If I was the parents, I'd want a little more investigation into it.  Because how do they know the playmates didn't force him under the sand and then just make up the story about him wanting to go under to pretend to be Gaara?
> 
> It just seems odd enough for one thing that a child of ten would think he could be like a character with magical/special abilities in the first place.  I mean I could see a five-year-old, but ten is a little old for that.
> 
> ...



They'd have done better just throwing clay at eachother and pretending to be Deidara. Much safer :3


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy mother of tit.

I know these kids are young but COME ON!


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

**


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, how sad. I'm sure that people will blame Naruto for this incident. Guess from now on CN should put up "Don't try techniques at home" before the show begins.


----------



## kjpchick (Mar 12, 2008)

At least they didn't try to imitate Kimmimaro...
Ripping their bones out.
Now THAT would've been a nasty sight.

Feel bad for the parents though.  Jeez, they should've watched over him more if they knew he was that dumb.


----------



## auto-matic (Mar 12, 2008)

adil said:


> What ?! .. my god,  common sense, really isn't common anymore, it seems his friends need to be taken into a hospital as well, for the mentally retarded. what a fucking joke



AAAHHH NICE. To Manipulate sand is beyond science.. the boy should have read more books...this wouldnt have happened


----------



## SwordKing (Mar 12, 2008)

Thus far I haven't seen any signs of this leading to an anti-Naruto/anime in general crusade. I believe this will soon blow over, at least for the media, and we have nothing to worry about.

Good thing those kids never saw Fist of The North Star though.


----------



## auto-matic (Mar 12, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I'm not feeling anything over this, all the kid's death brought was lulz



HAHAHAHA, MIXED EMOTIONS


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> R.I.P Kid
> 
> They should blame his parents and teachers for this because he couldn't have been that smart of a person to actually beleive he could breathe sand.



Incorrect. People have to stop placing blame on people who are not at fault.

The kid was fucking retarded, how could the parents and teachers know he was going to *bury himself in sand to immitate a sand manipulating ninja*?

Is that the first thing *YOU* would think of your kid trying?


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG the world is lost

 poor noobs :B


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2008)

He was trying to be a Narutu Sand Ninja


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 12, 2008)

He wanted to be like Gaara.

I completely understand.


----------



## Seany (Mar 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 12, 2008)

I read that in the news...sad shit....


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 12, 2008)

Was that at me?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

So how exactly did he die? You would think he would take his head out of the sand once he starts suffocating. The box was 1 foot deep.

And who copies Gaara?


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

Who tries to copy the character that got killed. Thats why cartoon network shouldn't edit too much. The kid probobly didn't even understand the the rain ninja got killed.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to play Narutu Sand Ninjas

But with iron sand


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

Why do news reporters always mispronunce foreign names. Naruto is said exactly as it is spelled.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

There's a reason for a T.V. rating system, you know.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 12, 2008)

Dumbass, you can't copy Gaara's moves even if you have sharingan. Its a special jinchuuriki bloodline . That proves this kid does not know his anime


----------



## Hyuuga (Mar 12, 2008)

It's taking lots of self-control to resist making a joke about this.

Sad story.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

Gai said:


> It's taking lots of self-control to resist making a joke about this.
> 
> Sad story.



Not really. He definately should have taken his head out of the sand. I don't have much sympathy for him. 

I'm not sure if I should blame the parents or the kids.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

@ future sexy jutsu imitaters.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 12, 2008)

I read up on this.

Um.

I really don't know whether to laugh or be sad.


----------



## kjpchick (Mar 12, 2008)

Now he's in Newrootwo Sand Ninja heaven....


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

I have decided to blame the parents. They didn't teach the kid about death. This is what can happen if you sensor children too much.

I could go on, but I am lazy.


----------



## Ooter (Mar 12, 2008)

Very very stupid thing to do VERY STUPID YOU CANT BREATHE IN SAND, AND UPSIDEDOWN??! WTF


----------



## NoirAvatar (Mar 12, 2008)

How sad, a kid dies tryng to copy Gaara. Wow, so I guess this is what 4kids is afraid of and thats why they censor the animes they dub so much. Wonder how long its gonna be before parents start complaining about Naruto.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 12, 2008)

Come on, that kid is just stupid =S..

why can't 'Kids' see the diffrence between Anime and real life ?

It Actually suprised me they didn't bash the serie on this news report =P


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 12, 2008)

darkbankai said:


> How sad, a kid dies tryng to copy Gaara. Wow, so I guess this is what 4kids is afraid of and thats why they censor the animes they dub so much. Wonder how long its gonna be before parents start complaining about Naruto.



I wonder too..


----------



## P1rate K1ng (Mar 12, 2008)

link

In here the parents describe him as "Smart"... I beg to differ.
And his parents decided to donate his organs... wierd


----------



## A1zen (Mar 12, 2008)

yesterday i played volleyballs and used my rasenshuriken on my opponent, it hit in his face and he got a little messed up why didnt it cut him up?  

Lets all blame the dub for this


----------



## qOcOp (Mar 12, 2008)

lol wow damn


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

foolish genin


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 12, 2008)

P1rate K1ng said:


> Trailer
> 
> In here the parents describe him as "Smart"... I beg to differ.
> And his parents decided to donate his organs... wierd



Conspiricy much.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2008)

haha so he ended up dieing? lmfao what idiots.


----------



## Arachnia (Mar 12, 2008)

How dumb do you have to be to do that....


----------



## SamRH (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW. Doesn't anybody (the media, parents, etc) realize that the boy's arms were free and he was probably trying to, you know, _not _die? His friends probably were holding him down, because you have to be buried under the SAND (which is very loose) for a long ass time in order to DIE. He would've had time to unbury his head if he had too. His "friends" obviously had a part in his death. 

But I guess "Naruto" is were the money is. =/


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 12, 2008)

This is why Cartoonnetwork shouldn't butcher anime and show it on tv.


----------



## Akamori* (Mar 12, 2008)

The show is rated PG for a reason. So the parents are responsible. They just do not have any parental guidance.


----------



## Chlorine (Mar 12, 2008)

Half of me felt sad, the other was like "lulz."

Hey, it could be worse.

Imitating Kimimaro: *pulls out bones*
Imitating Hidan: I WORSHIP JASHIN SO IM IMMORTAL MUTHAFUCKAS! *stabs*


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

Since the kids watch dubbed Naruto, thank goodness the canon episodes are over. I wouldn't be surprised if Cartoon Network asks for more censoring from Viz after this.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2008)

wtf!? next thing u know they'll be dying their hair yellow and running into cars thinking they're supersaiyans


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 12, 2008)

i asked my 10 year old cousin if she would bury her head in a sandbox if someone told her that it would give her Gaara's powers...

... she said yes 0.o...

i still don't know if she was joking but... creepy


----------



## Denji (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't worry guys. All we have to do is find Chiyo.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd actually feel sorry for them if the entire bunch weren't being complete idiots.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 12, 2008)

S& from Life. IP address registered. S& lifted: 9887164897946 days from now.

You are not able to appeal your S& at this time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> i asked my 10 year old cousin if she would bury her head in a sandbox if someone told her that it would give her Gaara's powers...
> 
> ... she said yes 0.o...
> 
> i still don't know if she was joking but... creepy



Kids aren't as smart as they used to be.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 12, 2008)

...kids were smart?


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Kids aren't as smart as they used to be.




This type of thing (imitating) isn't new, it goes back to as early as the fifties:




> Children of the fifties imitated flying after seeing two very strange things: Superman flying on television and Mary Martin flying onstage or on television as Peter Pan.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 13, 2008)

More oxygen for me.



DigitalYogurt said:


> This is why Cartoonnetwork shouldn't butcher anime and show it on tv.



I'm not following...


----------



## Suzie (Mar 13, 2008)

lol dumbass.


----------



## PATRON (Mar 13, 2008)

since i'm in a bad mood tonight, i'll be honest. the little dumb fuck should of known better. and i really hope they dont know blame the show


----------



## Crayons (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder if stuff like these happen to kids in Japan, too, where there are a lot of other anime's.


----------



## Amane Misa (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of people have probably said this, but at 10 years old, they should have known better. Unless they're mentally challenged, they'd know that burying someone in sand is gunna kill them. To be honest, I think it's more likely to be a case of severe bullying gone horribly wrong, then blaming it on Naruto. No way can you get that many stupid kids in one group. Well, yes they're stupid for doing it for whatever reason, but stupid enough to think that this kids gunna turn into Gaara if they bury him? Nah. They're just evil kids.


----------



## Amane Misa (Mar 13, 2008)

Crayons said:


> I wonder if stuff like these happen to kids in Japan, too, where there are a lot of other anime's.



Heh, you hear about the geijin girl who got buried in a bath of sand by a Japanese dude?! Maybe he was trying to make her into a sand ninja. I know he offered to draw pictures of his potential victims! Scarily enough, that happened right here where I live. He approached someone I know too.　:amazed

Sorry about the double post, but I just saw this answer above mine and didn't know how to add in a quote by editing. Oops


----------



## Sakura Uzumaki (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats so sad


----------



## rushi_chan (Mar 13, 2008)

I am very sorry of what happened to the kid. But he needs to know the difference between fantasy and reality. And his parents should of taught him that. But I think his friends were egging him on. They should know that he wasn't playing! He was flailing around! That means he is in trouble. They should have gotten help right away! I tell you if those parents sue Cartoon Newtwork, Viz, and Studio Perriot...a lot of people are not going to be happy(especially me). Cartoon Network and Viz might have to edit more stuff out of Naruto.  

I swear, has kids of today stop thinking?
The parents need to keep an eye of their children of what they are watching! Not enough parents are doing it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 13, 2008)

* sighs *

I don't recall even the most retarded of my childhood friends or classmates being _that_ dense when I was a kid. What the hell is this world coming to?


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

neko-sennin said:


> * sighs *
> 
> I don't recall even the most retarded of my childhood friends or classmates being _that_ dense when I was a kid. What the hell is this world coming to?



Yeah I miss the good old days like Transformers. At least we couldn't transform into cars even if we tried.

The moral of the story: It's not exposure to media that's bad because it can be like anything else in the world, it's the parents to blame who don't take the time to help shape their child's intelligence or guide them through exposure to things. 

Kids have a huge capacity to learn, adults who keep spouting "you'll understand when you're older" are most likely underestimating the learning abilities of a child. More and more kids are lacking a suitable environment and proper guidance from adults so they turn solely to TV and the internet etc. 

For all those who enjoy these types of media responsibly they end up getting the bad rap when things go wrong. I hate that, everyone hates it. Yet the other media sources continue down this ignorant road of pointless prevention rather than giving more angles to the story. It's sick propoganda and it's been going on for too long. 

The people behind such ideologies are probably too ashamed to admit that they have their own flaws in strategies properly nurturing children and would rather rant instead about other people's situations in slander. TV is not necessarily an evil thing, lack of individual and interpersonal responsibility is what leads many to think so.

Phew sorry for that long winded post but I'm kinda frustrated right now. It's nice to let things out every now and then.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Mar 13, 2008)

No one can acuse Naruto. we all see it and we havent' buried our friends in the sand.
it's a shame this kind of things happens, but I think these children's parents should be the first ones to tell what's reality and what's fake. they were kids, they have a big imagination, it's up to parents to teach them. I don't know the details, but I think his parents should sit down and had a talk with their children, sure if they had did it and insisted, sad things like these wouldn't happen.
more than 99.9% of the world problems come from lacks of comunication.

I'm sorry for Cody, Gonna pray for him.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 13, 2008)

1ft sand box?


What's the matter Cody, too DEEP for you?


----------



## Safiir (Mar 13, 2008)

Too bad, he's been a real fan, hasen't he....


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 13, 2008)

Im sorry but I really cant find it in me to feel bad. that was dumb as hell


----------



## Major (Mar 13, 2008)

You can't blame TV for such stupidity.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Dumbass, you can't copy Gaara's moves even if you have sharingan. Its a special jinchuuriki bloodline . That proves this kid does not know his anime



 **


----------



## Clearmoon (Mar 13, 2008)

His friends killed him for the Mangekyou 















But with all seriousness, I feel sorry for the family and friends, must be a terrible shock.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Mar 13, 2008)

slimmmist said:


> rofl
> he should have copied the 2nd hokage, could have drowned in the tub



wow, now I don't feel so bad about laughing 



Gentle Fist said:


> probably, people dont usually take pleasure in someone dying...esp not a 10 year old kid



clearly I was not, and don't give me this 10 year old kid crap. I was 10 once too, and from what I recall, my friends and I weren't setting each other on fire trying to recreate Pokemon. we weren't shoving our heads into computers trying to find Digimon. yeah, it's sad, and obviously I felt bad about laughing, but that doesn't mean it wasn't a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2008)

He was an hero.


----------



## Shikamrus shadow (Mar 13, 2008)

I think the parents are to blame. How could they let their kids do something that stupid??????? It's just ignorant.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh crap, another thing parents are gonna lose their heads over


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

Shikamrus shadow said:


> I think the parents are to blame. How could they let their kids do something that stupid??????? It's just ignorant.



NO U

see:



Anomander Rake said:


> Incorrect. People have to stop placing blame on people who are not at fault.
> 
> The kid was fucking retarded, how could the parents and teachers know he was going to *bury himself in sand to immitate a sand manipulating ninja*?
> 
> Is that the first thing *YOU* would think of your kid trying?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 13, 2008)

This is absurd. I mean, Naruto's "predecessors", DBZ and what else? hmm...my point is, THEY didn't cause stuff like this to happen!

Plus, he SHOULD have known the hazard! Besides, I don't recall any sand ninjas actually DOING that.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 13, 2008)

*Gets killed by Naroetoe Sand Ninja*


----------



## illyana (Mar 13, 2008)

In a way I feel sad, but it was a pretty stupid thing to do regardless of age.
The parents or someone responsible should have been watching over him.
He brought it on himself.


----------



## Chiyo (Mar 13, 2008)

Poor child, but that was an extremely silly thing to do.

My parents always emphasised that there was a difference between TV/Books/Film, and what was passable in real life.


----------



## Amane Misa (Mar 13, 2008)

Next time I wanna be Gaara, I'll know not to try that one....

Seriously though, either stupid or a mean prank. You choose.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2008)

foolish little human


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2008)

I'M A SANDMASTER USING SAND MASTERY TO ATTACK YOU!

Seriously, how can anyone be that dumb? Dumb to the point to try to imitate Gaara by hiding in a Sandbox... Did Gaara ever did that? It's like an insult


----------



## chrisp (Mar 13, 2008)

It can only happen in America.

Seriously, I feel bad for the parents. I can only imagine how it must feel to lose a 10 year old kid.


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 13, 2008)

where were his parents?


----------



## Lone Gunman (Mar 13, 2008)

I heard of anime killing your social life, but damn.

R.I.P. Little nin. May you find peace in Weeaboo Heaven.


----------



## Major (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't want to blame the parents, but it seems these kids missed some basics of their education - that Cartoons are make believe!


----------



## yukito (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, because Gaara's best move is burying himself in a sandbox. 

Didn't he realize something was wrong when the sand didn't move at his whim? Or when he couldn't breathe?

...

Narutu sand ninjas are a bad influence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Dumbass, you can't copy Gaara's moves even if you have sharingan. Its a special jinchuuriki bloodline . That proves this kid does not know his anime



i agree....

oh my god nooorutoe sand ninjas teaches kids to kill themselves


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad yet stupid i may only be 4 years older than him but i never did anything like that when i was 10 looks like naruto isnt that popular with parents now


----------



## Einstein (Mar 13, 2008)

His fault. Kids should know not to do everything they see on television.


----------



## Obscurity (Mar 13, 2008)

R.I.P Kid.  

I wouldn't really blame his parents only because my parents don't supervise me 24/7. (That'd be creepy) Except, I have the common sense to know Gaara isn't real >_> 

...But if he is, that'd be awesome


----------



## Rayy-Chull<3 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is exactly why some parents think anime is so horrible.....


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 13, 2008)

Gaara would say "Hey, I never polish my skills in the damn sandbox! What the hell were they thinking I am? A fucking cat??"

Child is a child but that's really stupid of them...


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

..Um,why did he do that?

He's supposed to throw sand into the air or something,Gaara doesn't bury his head in the sand..Your sure it didn't have to do with some other show[or an Ostirtch docuemntry or something  ]


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 13, 2008)

Reminds me of that one stupid kid who jumped off the balcony because he wanted to be a pikachu.
Fact: PIKACHUS DO NOT FLY.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Incorrect. People have to stop placing blame on people who are not at fault.
> 
> The kid was fucking retarded, how could the parents and teachers know he was going to *bury himself in sand to immitate a sand manipulating ninja*?
> 
> Is that the first thing *YOU* would think of your kid trying?


I'm sorry but he's got a point


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 13, 2008)

why would you do that in the first place? i mean use some common sense...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 13, 2008)

Last I heard he was in critical condition. Now he's actually dead? That's seriously sad. I was hopeing that he'd be okay.  It's a tragic way and reason for someone to die.


----------



## Doc. Q (Mar 13, 2008)

Those friends of his got away with murder. And everybody is too busy laughing at him in death to properly research it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 13, 2008)

> "They came up with the idea that if he were to do this then he would be able to be one of them,"


...**


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

Man,Gaara's deadly popular..First some teenager threatens the students of his former school while saying one of Gaara's famous lines[and he posted the video on youtube]and now this....Sheesh,Gaara's too famous...How would Gaara react?I mean how would _kazekage_ Gaara react?
 link:


----------



## cacophony (Mar 13, 2008)

lol i love gingers


----------



## colours (Mar 13, 2008)

Kids are stupid.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

This kid give's a bad name to kids


----------



## Cirus (Mar 13, 2008)

Shit happens, get used to it.


----------



## Krozar (Mar 13, 2008)

Glad to see Darwin is keeping up with his afterlife obligations.

Less boys = more loli <3


----------



## hellkitten (Mar 13, 2008)

Huh. I feel bad that he actually DIED (come on.. its a human life)... looked like a cute kid, albeit quite the dimwit to bury himself in a sandbox head first to begin with. RIP little diptard. I never knew you.

(...nerutu sand ninjas...)


----------



## Franky (Mar 14, 2008)

I want to laugh, but I can't, it would be to rude... pfft...




shit... I lol'd

I'm sorry kid, may you rest in heaven... maybe there you can have gaara's power...

lol'd again... I feel bad now


----------



## Casyle (Mar 14, 2008)

Obscurity said:


> R.I.P Kid.
> 
> I wouldn't really blame his parents only because my parents don't supervise me 24/7. (That'd be creepy) Except, I have the common sense to know Gaara isn't real >_>
> 
> ...But if he is, that'd be awesome



For me it's not about supervision, nobody can keep an eye on their kids all the time.  

My problem is that this kid clearly had a loose grip on reality, and barring mental problems, THAT IS his parents' fault.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Mar 14, 2008)

Freakin retarts .


----------



## Kyou (Mar 14, 2008)

Children are getting sleazier and dumber....

If you were go to such lengths as to this, you would realize that could really hurt me, I don't want to choke; and as such atleast figure out a signal as to the "GET ME THE HECK OUT OF HERE YOU DUMBASSES" signal with your hands or something.
But really... so stupid now ~_~
It's sad yes, but such a loose sense of reality these days. Guess kids these days are doomed to die such avoidable deaths.
  The parents may have taught the kid, but peer pressure... well when one's around their friends they have an influence, I suppose; its their parents that might have not done the right thing and so on... >_<;


----------



## Buuhan1 (Mar 16, 2008)

This really made my night so far. Nice, s& hero.


----------



## Invader Pichu (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm glad he's out of the gene pool.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 16, 2008)

*"Stupid ginger kids!"*


----------



## Sky (Mar 16, 2008)

fwking retarded kidz... der making naruto bad...


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats so sad..


----------



## Prowler (Mar 16, 2008)

*OMG! What a retarded person. *


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well what did the fucker expect would happen......what a dumb ass


----------



## Iruka (Mar 16, 2008)

.....(=__________________________=) ......this is just too sad. I don't know what to say to this stupidity and this little boy who is now....RIP. *Sigh* Feel sorry for the parent.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Mar 16, 2008)

Ha what a spaz!

Seriously at 10 i had the sense not to burry myself head first in sand, what a plank. Still Narutu should apologize Xd Think of how pissed this kid will be when he see's shippunden


----------



## Serp (Mar 16, 2008)

lol dumb fuck,  ...


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 16, 2008)

is it wrong that i found this funny?


----------



## Gotuseki (Mar 16, 2008)

Man that kid must be fkn stupid if he was to do that. and 'naruto sand nijas'????? wtf? do these people have even the slightest inkling of what the show is about?


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2008)

He has some good parents /sarcasm


----------



## pajamas (Mar 16, 2008)

What a dumb ass.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay.. I'm sad that he died and everything, but that was just stupid. Where on earth were his parents, the babysitter/s, and the parents of the other kids when this happened?

Lol @ the video.. "The images are _disturbing_ - characters being *buried* by sand."

You would think that since characters that had been buried by sand DIED, the kid wouldn't imitate them. [Unless he wanted to die, though I doubt that.] As far as I know.. Gaara never buried himself.


----------



## Gotuseki (Mar 16, 2008)

NO! Not kimimaru-kun! man the kids these days..........


----------



## Xion (Mar 16, 2008)

Good thing none of his friends know Edo Tensei.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 16, 2008)

Indeed, maybe he mistook those rain nins for Naruto Sand Ninjas? Lol.

On a serious note, I see most of the people here, don't have hearts. 
A kid just died, some a little sympathy no matter how stupid he looks.


----------



## Tefax (Mar 16, 2008)

omg.... Just facepalm


----------



## legan (Mar 16, 2008)

I feel bad that only thing I can think of after watching that is that on the first one when the reporter said "It's safe enough to leave your bike out on the yard" is that it would've been epic if someone came along and tried to steal it XD

RIP kid looks like Darwin claims one more award.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 16, 2008)

There was a topic about this in the NF Cafe too. It's really sad. I mean he should have known better but it's sad none the less. He didn't deserve to die for that.

I hope it doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2008)

I lol'd

Do They Know The Meaning Of Royalties

And Not Just A  But A Sokka 

And I lol'd Hard When The Guy Was Getting All Scared About The Kids Burying Their Figures In Sand


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 16, 2008)

More like, kid died copying Gaara's dead victims.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

That's tragic.


----------



## Dragra (Mar 17, 2008)

why the hell would he do this? this is just messed up


----------



## Nena Trinity (Mar 17, 2008)

..... Oh dear...


----------



## Wingmay (Mar 17, 2008)

Its sad about what happened but you would think a child would have more sense when it comes to _make believe_... 

I dont think Naruto will stop airing its too popular, they said power rangers was too violent too and that still airs today I believe, they would have to take off so many of the cartoons and kids tv shows it wouldn't be funny because they all have stuff like that in it.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy Shit!!!!!!


Thats where I live.

In Snohomish County In Washington State.


I remember hearing about that but I didn't know that Naruto caused it.


----------



## Wilham (Mar 17, 2008)

My 5 year old knows better than to do something so stupid. Its sad he died but are you serious, now the parents are going to try and rally together to get it taken off the air.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll support them,

Dub naruto is a crime against anime!!!


----------



## .:Reisaki.Kaoru:. (Mar 17, 2008)

God damn it, Naruto should be just for "mature-kids" and "mature-adults".

Seriously, if there's another hard core dying fan of Sasuke, they're trip the whole house  and yell "I AM UCHIHA SASUKE!!" and probably tries to kill the "Itachi" kid and ends up as murder charge. 

Condelences to the family, it's a sad loss.

However said, they (the other parents there) shouldn't really tell their children not to watch NARUTO. Cause then it would almost be a challenge for them and they might end up doing more and more crazy things! Seriously! Im a kid once, I would know!

Anyhow, it's a sad loss.


----------



## batanga (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, now he's outta the genepool


----------



## Svenjamin (Mar 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Geeez just wait till Hidan is introduced.

What then? People will start cutting themselves?


----------



## Kisa (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't watch the video because I already read the news article.

People shouldn't just blame the media when kids imitate violent actions from the television. Parents have a role not only in controlling what they little kids see but also in teaching them what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Mar 18, 2008)

It would be funnier if he ate bugs while trying to play Shino


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Capacity (Mar 19, 2008)

may he rest in peace, but this kid was retarded


----------



## Mean Kitty (Mar 19, 2008)

So sad.  I guess they were playing and got too carried away.  Very sad story.


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that is sad at one angle. & Funny cause he is a dumbass at the other.


----------



## tipom (Mar 19, 2008)

don't be so hard on the kid, he just wanted to become a Sandomasta


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 19, 2008)

How could they say it's a cartoon???? Do they even watched Naruto, I mean the shippuuden. About the kid- I can't belive he's so stupid to do that. Not mension that these are the first Naruto episodes, not shippuuden.


----------



## Key (Mar 19, 2008)

*Boy Dies re-creating a scene from Naruto*

A 10-year-old boy from the Everett area died Monday afternoon -- two days after playmates buried him in a sandbox and he stopped breathing.

The family of Codey Porter, a fifth-grader at Silver Firs Elementary, said an animated TV program called "Naruto" gave him the idea of being buried head-first Saturday morning. 

Friends initially thought Codey was joking when he began thrashing around, covered from his head to his chest. When they realized he was in danger, they pulled him out and yelled for help.

Adults inside the home, friends of the Porter family, administered CPR until medics arrived. Codey was later flown to Children"s Hospital and Regional Medical Center, where he died at 3:35 p.m. Monday.

"He passed peacefully, with his family at his side," the boy"s family said in a statement. "We appreciate all the support and prayers that we have received." 

Police interviewed the boy"s playmates, who ranged in age from 8 to 10, as well as adults who were nearby. They found no evidence of criminal behavior.

"It appears to be a very sad accident," Snohomish County Sheriff"s Office spokeswoman Rebecca Hover said. "We don"t plan any more interviews."

"Naruto," which debuted on the Cartoon Network in 2005, centers on a young Ninja-in-training and his adventures on the way to becoming a village leader. Among his powers is the ability to quickly bury himself in the ground, using a tube to breathe in sand.

"It"s magic and martial arts, and they save the world a couple of times," said Jake Metcalf, whose digital Joystick blog focuses on video games and animation. "It"s insanely popular right now with boys about 10 to 15, similar to "Batman" when we were kids."

Among media watchdogs and those who research the effects of television on children, the anime program has created barely a ripple.

"To my knowledge, there is no research specifically targeting anime," said Doug Gentile, director of research for the National Institute on Media and the Family. "But what we do know is that media in general do have a very large effect on people."

Nor is this a modern-day problem. People have been imitating television shows since the 1950s, Gentile said, recalling how boys jumped off garage rooftops, wearing towels like capes and pretending to be Superman.

The major difference today, he said, is that violence is often portrayed more realistically than, say, the TNT bombs that characterized "The Road Runner Show" or "Tom and Jerry" cartoons of a generation ago.

"A lot of the aggression in "Tom and Jerry" is not easy to copy," Gentile said. "You won"t have access to a ball of TNT to stuff in your brother"s mouth, but you might have access to a sandbox. It"s a horrible tragedy, but it"s not surprising that at some point somebody is going to try almost anything they see."

Fred Zimmerman, a pediatrics professor at the University of Washington, has found a link between early television viewing among children and aggressive or anti-social behavior. But "Naruto" itself bore no more responsibility than any other program.

"Typically, parents don"t complain about program content until it"s too late," he said. "The fact is, kids and teenagers do imitate the foolish things they see on TV -- sometimes to disastrous effect. I would urge parents to view all TV content in this light. If you don"t want to see it happening in your home, don"t let your child see it happening on your TV."


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2008)

There's already a thread.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 19, 2008)

We've had that _news_ at least 3 times now -.-


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 19, 2008)

Merged      ~


----------



## Sima (Mar 19, 2008)

I find it sad that none of the parents were watching them while they were playing outside...the ages range from 8 to 10...I think parents should still be supervising them. As for him imitating Gaara....I think he should have know better, I admit, when i was 10 I did some pretty stupid stuff, but I knew better than to try something as stupid as that.


----------



## Siren (Mar 19, 2008)

I feel bad for this person, kind of sad, but still. Why is anime and the like being blamed for this? 10-years old, should be able to differentiate fact from fiction. It's not like he was told to go out and bury himself. And..yeah. Did he realize he was trying to imitate DEAD nins? 
But honestly, it is sad.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Mar 19, 2008)

This is really sad, I hope this doesn't give anime a bad name. Like violent video games :/


----------



## Strike of Chidori (Mar 19, 2008)

> "Naruto," which debuted on the Cartoon Network in 2005, centers on a young Ninja-in-training and his adventures on the way to becoming a village leader. Among his powers is the ability to quickly bury himself in the ground, using a tube to breathe in sand.



I honestly tried so hard not to laugh, but i guess it wasn't enough. Looks like the media is gonna start making up stuff, but hey, it isn't the first time, what has been done is done, kids need to use this situation as an awareness marker to stop themselves when they are putting there lives in danger, and tell them to get a reality check.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 19, 2008)

There was already a topic about this, you're a week and some more late.


----------



## PisOgPapir (Mar 19, 2008)

Possible contender for Darwin awards? 

Nah, of course, it's sad, but it baffles my mind how someone, in fifth grade no less, can be so stupid.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 19, 2008)

Whhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy did he not take his head out the sand.


----------



## Xell (Mar 19, 2008)

Kid had it coming. If he hadn't died like this, he probably would have been hit by a car at some point.


----------



## Xion (Mar 19, 2008)

Kid A: "Sabaku Kyu"

Kid B: ...


----------



## Dark fox (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha what a moron


----------



## MaxJenius (Mar 19, 2008)

Darwin Award anyone?


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh God, play-acting has gone too far this time


----------



## Silent Moon (Mar 19, 2008)

I laughed. Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 21, 2008)

I asked my six year old cousin if he would let someone bury him in the sandbox in order to get Gaara's powers, and he just looks at me and says "Naruto is not real." I LOL'ed so hard


----------



## CraZy-siLLY-Me (Mar 21, 2008)

Wtf...some friends he had...


----------



## SunburnedVamp (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 21, 2008)

Simari-Chan said:


> I find it sad that none of the parents were watching them while they were playing outside...the ages range from 8 to 10...I think parents should still be supervising them. As for him imitating Gaara....I think he should have know better, I admit, when i was 10 I did some pretty stupid stuff, but I knew better than to try something as stupid as that.



You can't hold the parents about supervision.  The only time they sensed danger was when the boy's friends came in telling him about the incident.  Ten year olds don't have a lot of life experiences and still think they are invincible to trouble and harm.  They just got caught up playing Naruto and it went to the extremes until actually harm was done.  

Now if they were Gai fans, the would only have loss circulation of there legs with the spandex and it wouldn't be newsworthy.


----------



## moneeeb (Mar 21, 2008)

Poor kid< probably was bullied to do stuff to be accepted by the group

or he is just stupid

I had a friend who thought he was superman....he had the custom on...and jumped from the first floor.....nothing happened to himX3


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 22, 2008)

Stupidity kills the dimwitted. 

Its like if your going to jump into an moving vehicle and expect to stop it you deserve whatever agonizing pain that collision is going to cause you.

I wonder if these kids have just smashed their heads against the wall several hundred times to make them think this was a great idea?


----------



## mangafreak515 (Mar 22, 2008)

Man...when I was 10 I would be out playing sports and video games with my friends....not seeing if I can control sand...o.O I hope kids everywhere learn from this mistake and god bless the kid who passed (I think)


----------



## Major (Mar 22, 2008)

Razgriez said:


> Stupidity kills the dimwitted.
> 
> Its like if your going to jump into an moving vehicle and expect to stop it you deserve whatever agonizing pain that collision is going to cause you.
> 
> I wonder if these kids have just smashed their heads against the wall several hundred times to make them think this was a great idea?


 I guess they weren't given the basic education every child should get from their parents and teachers. 

Like, don't run with scissors, or don't walk over hot coals, or oh yeah don't push your head into the sand.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2008)

That jutsu isn't really high rank, i'm surprised it killed him.


----------



## Neji64 (Mar 22, 2008)

> They came up with the idea that if he were to do this then he would be able to be one of them



Where did they come up with this? These nubs, if they REALLY paid attention to the anime, they would've surgically inserted a raccoon. OR at least burn one into ashes and smoke it.


----------



## zaphood (Mar 22, 2008)

Yamato said:


> Natural selection works. In your face creationists.



Darwin ftw


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 22, 2008)

I lol'd          .


----------



## raininggemini (Mar 22, 2008)

This kids are just plain stupid. they give Naruto a a bad name.


----------



## captain salad (Mar 23, 2008)

wat a stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## anbui_tachi (Mar 23, 2008)

how stupid can you be, i knew at the age of 10 not do stupid shit like this.


----------



## Xion (Mar 23, 2008)

anbui_tachi said:


> how stupid can you be, i knew at the age of 10 not do stupid shit like this.



We are currently in a phase of rapid stupidifying, or at least rapid exposure to such news.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 23, 2008)

What a stupid, ignorant child....such a shame.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Mar 23, 2008)

Surprisingly, I dont feel sorry for him. If you're stupid enough to bury yourself alive, then you shouldn't be allowed on a tv.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol Naruto Sand Ninja's....thats what they call it


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 24, 2008)

Narutu will kill Tubi next chapter.


----------



## Goongasnootch (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Psycho (Mar 25, 2008)

oh please, blamming naruto is like jack thompson blaming videogames, just cause your to dumb to raise your children teaching them truth from fiction doesn't mean they'll figure it out themselves


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

*children buried a boy to imitate gaara*



> A 10-year-old boy from the Everett area died Monday afternoon -- two days after playmates buried him in a sandbox and he stopped breathing.
> 
> The family of Codey Porter, a fifth-grader at Silver Firs Elementary, said an animated TV program called "Naruto" gave him the idea of being buried head-first Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



dont know if this had been posted yet but WTF O.O


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 4, 2008)

This has been posted several times and it's old as hell


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

then it can be deleted


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 4, 2008)

Merginated.


----------



## gobberpooper (Apr 4, 2008)

They're so stupid. Who the hell teaches them this stuff. Screw "the magic." I'm teaching my little sister that unicorns and faeries r ns and all but they're not real. After she watched Strawberry Shortcake, she thought that Spring was a little faerie who waved her wand and made the snow disappear and make the flowers bloom and all. It's up to somebody else to teach the kids what's true and fake, what's right and wrong, some sense and intelligence.


----------



## hate-breeds (Apr 4, 2008)

While that is seriously tragic... at what point does burying your head in sand seem like a good idea.  Let alone burying your head and a portion of your chest...  I really feel for the child and the family...

I feel like it was just that though, as the article said.  An accident.  Hopefully things like this can be avoided in the future.

But then again, they have to label on Superman costumes that, "This does not enable you to fly."


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2008)

Those poor kids. o_O

I love it when parents send a bunch of young boys into the backyard and leave them alone for hours. "Oh, it's fenced in, they're safe. " WELL NOT FROM THEMSELVES. -_-

Kids are generally stupid. They don't think logically and don't consider consequences before jumping [in this case literally] head first into something. That's why they need to be supervised, so you can step in when they decide that burying someone head first in the sand is a good idea.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 4, 2008)

Yamata no Orochi said:


> those kids are freakin' retarded. what...the fuck? just what the fuck?



I know. What scares me is that they are the next generation.


----------



## vaN-hoHenHEim (Apr 4, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> why don't these retarded kids ever pull their bones out or give curse seals or throw ice needles ?



hahaha or give hickies to random kids with spikey hair and see if they live.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

He was imitating Kimimaro.
Not Gaara.
Also a Linkin Park AMV?
Now I do not feel so bad for him.


----------



## victorvscn (Apr 5, 2008)

Anything new we see and watch is useful, at least as experience, but for some people (retarded and young) parent watching is needed 24h/d. If there's no one to say it is not truth, they simply won't know it.


----------



## WildChildKaze (Apr 6, 2008)

Obituary  of the late Mr. Common Sense 


Today we  mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who  
has been with us for many  years. No one knows for sure how old he was, 
since his birth records were long ago  lost in bureaucratic red tape. He 
will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable  lessons as: 
Knowing when to come in out of the rain; Why the early  bird gets the 
worm; Life isn't always fair; and Maybe it was my  fault. 
Common  Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend  more 
than you can  earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in  
charge). 
His health began to deteriorate rapidly when  well-intentioned but 
overbearing regulations were set in  place. 

I love Gaara but i would never stick my head in a sand box for him...:amazed


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Apr 6, 2008)

Heard of this before, but it never fails to shock me.


----------



## crewxp (Apr 14, 2008)

*Little kid killed in Sandbox by friend, roleplaying Gara in Naruto.*



> A family is in mourning after an accident in a playground left their 10-year-old dead.
> The titular character from the popular anime, Naruto
> 
> The titular character from the popular anime Naruto.
> ...



Almost a month old news, but I havn't seen it on here yet.

Video:


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 14, 2008)

damm thats horrible......


----------



## Centeolt (Apr 14, 2008)

This thing is going to make some big noises. Just like that kid who, way back, killed his bro by immitating the power rangers.


----------



## Beluga (Apr 14, 2008)

Gaara killed some real people too.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 14, 2008)

*naruto isn't really that violent its highly watered down and censored as is all the jap anime compared to their origin counterparts.


ppl need to stop blaming everything else and take responsibility, eve when I was little kid I loved superman, but I had enough since to know if I jump off the house and yell" up up away" I fall and get fucked up.


So pointing finger at rap, movies, or especially a highly censored anime like naruto is fricking crazy.*





sorry about the kid, but geez dude is he fricking retarded!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Euraj (Nov 15, 2017)

So are you trying to literally imitate Ribrianne or...?


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------

